# To Fill or not To Fill, that is the question



## GregKabob (Sep 25, 2006)

Just purchased 57 acres and the work will begin this weekend. Been out looking at 4wd, hydro with FEL in the 40-48 hp range. We have looked at the New Holland, Kubota, and Deere. Only the New Holland Dealer fills the tires when you buy your tractor. The other said it's not really necassary and would for an extra charge and one sends the tractor out and the other has them come in to do it.

So, what's the skinny on filling tires? I know when using the FEL that I should have a counter weight on the back.

For a counter weight do most buy a box and load it up?

I've been lurking on this board for a month or so and it's given me a lot of good info.

Thanks,


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm not a frim believer in loaded tires. I've seen to much wear-n-tear on axles/rearends to do it to mine. Depending on what you fill it with, it can also eat your rims. If I ever need to have a counter-weight, I hook an implement (blade, box blade, etc) to the 3 ponit. You can also build a box for a counter weight. A lot of people cut down a 55 gal drum and fill it with concrete.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to tractor forum Greg! There are several methods of addressing the requirement for counterweight ballast for the FEL. Each tractor is a little different and the FEL operator's manual addresses the specifics as to how to achieve the required counterweight. For example, the FEL operator's manual for the John Deere 430 FEL on my 4410 calls for either a combination of wheel weights and rear 3 pt. hitch mounted weights of some some sort. (Deere recommends their counterweight box of course) or filling the tires with fluid and rear 3 pt. counterweight. In my case, I went with filling the tires as the cost of wheel weights was very high as compared to filling the tires. (If I recall correctly it was about $1.25 per pound........that cost may be even higher now with the increases in steel costs) I rigged up a rear 3 pt. hitch counter weight using a 3 pt. trailer hitch attachment some chains and a 110 lb. counter weight. This gets the job done OK but not for very heavy loads. As far as the pro's and con's of filling tires............they are a HUGE pain in the butt to repair if you get a flat and depending upon if you use calcium chloride or Rim Gard (aka windshield washer fluid) the calcium chloride will cause major corrosion if you don't tube the tires first (read more added cost for the tubing) 

If you do a LOT of FEL work and work in areas that will make it prone to getting flat tires, go with the wheel weights and fill the tires with tire seal. If you use the FEL for occasional use around the farm and punctures are not a concern, then filling the tires is most likely the most economical way to go. Really it is more a matter of preference and how much money you are prepared to spend. 

Regardless of what method you decide to go with, it is ESSENTIAL to employ an adequate amount of rear ballast weight to prevent tipping the tractor and having traction problems. 

Which tractor are you leaning towards if any? This is an issue you want to include in the sale price of the machine when the FEL is installed. (normally it is included with the install of the FEL)


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi GregKabob, Welcome to Tractor Forum.

There are differences in John Deere dealers. When I bought my John Deere the first dealer wanted over a $100 to fill the tires. Second dealer said filling tires was included as part of prepping a new tractor and he did mine with no extra charge to me. Yes, I got the same tractor with more options and at lower price from the second dealer. 

My advice is: if you decide to go with the Deere check with more than one dealer. 

As to whether its is best to fill them or not, well you already know what I think - I had mine filled. I have no FEL. Been using my tractor to plow and bush hog going on 10 years, with no problems, yet, that can be attributed to the tires being filled.


----------



## GregKabob (Sep 25, 2006)

Guys, thanks for the quick replies. I guess I'll see if it comes with whatever tractor I buy and take it if it does. I asked about the corrosion problem with the New Holland guy and he said what they use will not corrode the rims.

Chief, I started out looking at 40hp, hydro, 4x4 models. I got a quote on the NH of 23,800 for the TC-40DA with the NH loader. I told the guy at JD that I was looking for a 40 hp, hydro 4x4 with loader. He thought I wanted 40 hp at the PTO and quoted me 21500 for the 48 engine hourse, 40 pto 4320 with 3,200 for the FEL. Along with the other attachements, box blade, post hole drill, brush hog (with slip clutch) and tiller it came to 29,500 for the package. The NH package was the same price. Unless NH can come down on their price I'm leaning toward the Deere for the extra HP.

Again, thanks for the help all and I'm sure I'll be asking lots more questions.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

FYI,
if added weight is needed you can eithe buy a weight (ballast) box or make your oun fairly cheaply if your handy.
Harry


----------



## GregKabob (Sep 25, 2006)

Harry, that's a great idea! Thanks. How many bags of cement are in there?


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Greg, 
thats a pic off the net.
I did make one for my buddy for a decent size payloader(110 HP). That one took about 12 bags of concrete mixed with gravel and weighed about 1100 lbs.


----------



## GregKabob (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GregKabob _
> *
> Only the New Holland Dealer fills the tires when you buy your tractor.
> *


>>> >>> I wouldn't base my buying decision on what brand comes standard with filled tires. That would be the least of my concerns in selecting a tractor.
>>>> >>>>


----------

